# Max. Positive Endlage überschreiten



## Spiff (28 Mai 2008)

Tach...
Ich hab' mit einer S7-300, einem Sinamics S120 mit CU310DP & daran einem 1FK7-Motor mit Geber (Drive-Cliq) einen Bandantrieb gebaut.
Ich kommuniziere mit dem Standard Telegramm 7 PZD-2/2.
Das Band läuft recht gut , halt immer nur die vorgegebene Schrittweite in pos. Zählrichtung - ca. 7h lang, dann bleibt es stehen.
Wenn ich jetzt die Spannungsversorgung abdrehe & nach wenigen Minuten wieder zuschalte, geht's weiter als wäre nichts gewesen.
Ich denke, dass ich die Bregenzung >max. positive Endlage< erreiche & es dort ja kein Weiterkommen gibt  - oder doch?
Bzw. wie kann ich von aussen/über die SPS den Zählerstand manipulieren?

Spiff


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2008)

Leider kenne ich den Sinamics nicht ... aber da dir seit heute Morgen noch niemand sonst geantwortet hat ...

Ich teile deinen Verdacht mit dem Überlauf des Mass-Systems.
Eventuell kannst du die Servo-Einheit auf "Rund-Achsen-Betrieb" umschalten. Manche können das. Falls das für dein Problem keine Lösung ist, so würde ich vorschlagen, alle paar (1000 ...?) Fahrzyklen beim Stop die Istposition zurückzusetzen. Das geht auf jeden Fall.

Was verwendest du für einen Fahrbefehl ? Fahre 1000 Inkremente weiter ... oder fragst du die Istposition ab und addierst den nächsten Fahrweg dazu und gibst das als neue Soll-Position vor ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Spiff (29 Mai 2008)

Danke, Larry L.
Einen >Rund-Achsen-Betriebsmodus< fand ich leider noch nicht, werd' ich aber nochmal explizit suchen.
Die Ist-Position sehe ich im Siemens-Starter nur als Nur-Lese-Parameter  - Einfachpositionierer  CO: EPOS r2581, was ein Rücksetzen zusätzlich erschwert.
Als Verfahrbefehl gebe ich relativ einen Inkrementwert vor, da die Absolutposition keinen Bezug zur Anwendung hat.
Für weitere Ideen dankbar,     Spiff


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Mai 2008)

Spiff schrieb:


> Die Ist-Position sehe ich im Siemens-Starter nur als Nur-Lese-Parameter - Einfachpositionierer CO: EPOS r2581, was ein Rücksetzen zusätzlich erschwert.


 
Es müßte normalerweise aber bei dem Daten-Handshake über den PB eine Möglichkeit geben, die Ist-Position ohne Referenz-Fahrt zurückzusetzen. Möglicherweise auch über einen Eingang des Reglers selbst (setze Referenz-Position oder so ...).

Gruß
LL


----------



## PeterEF (29 Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade keinen Starter in der Nähe, aber: Der Tip mit der Rundachse ist heiß: in der Antriebskonfiguration kann man zwischen Rund- und Linearachse wählen, wenn du dann noch unter Lageverfolgung die Modulokorrektur aktivierst (z.B. 36000, Anz. der Nullen je nach Deiner Auflösung...), geht der Istwert alle 360° auf Null..

Zu finden wahrscheinlich unter Drivenavigator->Gerätekonfiguration->Antriebskonfiguration->Maßsystem


----------



## Spiff (29 Mai 2008)

Jetzt sieht das erstmal besser aus!
Die Wahlmöglichkeit >Linear- bzw. Rund-Achse< hab' ich hier nicht, hier in meiner Antriebskonfiguration gibt's nur >Motor<.
Aber die Suche nach der Modulokorrektur (p2577) & die Änderung dieses Parameters in >1< = AKTIV, scheint zu helfen.
Jetzt wächst der Lageistwert nicht mehr kontinuierlich an, sondern schwankt vergleichsweise niedrigzahlig im erlaubten Bereich.
Ich muss jetzt noch den Dauerlauf (7h+x) testen, aber
VIELEN DANK  erstmal,     Spiff


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Mai 2008)

Spiff schrieb:


> Die Wahlmöglichkeit >Linear- bzw. Rund-Achse< hab' ich hier nicht, hier in meiner Antriebskonfiguration gibt's nur >Motor<.


 
Das würde ich auch eher in der Regler-Konfiguration vermuten ...
Ich hätte allerdings bei dem Sinamics darauf gewettet, dass der die Betriebsart "Rundachse" kann ... Aber wie schon gesagt - ich kenne den Regler nicht ...


----------

